# back slash(\) key not working



## Ogbodu

Just Successfully Installed A Clean Copy Of Windows Vista,but When I Try To Type Back Slash On The Search Bar,it Displays (#) Key.
I Have Chosen The Correct Settings For The Keyboard Yet It Still Not Working... Somebody Pls Help


----------



## Placehold

Did you just change the layout or did you actually remove the previous layout. In vista this seems to be an issue where people dont remove the previous layout but change it, when you look into the keyboard area it displays both US and UK settings which will still cause this issue

start\control panel\clock,language and region settings

when window opens select keyboards and languages tab, change keyboard
making sure that you select the correct language AND remove all previous layouts 
* requires reboot before settings change


----------



## Ogbodu

i could remove the default layout(which is a wrong layout).
i really appreciate ur steady contribution


----------



## fionauae

I had the same problem. To solve it I opened Microsoft Word Document and went to insert 'symbol' then assigned Ctrl+3 to the backslash. Everytime I type Ctrl+3 the backslash now appears!

I hope this helps...it drove me mad too!!


----------

